# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Книга Д и Р для ИП на УСНО в 1с77

## Ксения М

Здравствуйте! У меня бухучет ИП ведется в 1с77 Бухгалтерия
есть ли у кого-нибудь внешний отчет по ведению 
Книга Д и Р для ИП на УСНО в 1с77 , может ли кто-то помочьИ?

----------


## LeXX_R

> Здравствуйте! У меня бухучет ИП ведется в 1с77 Бухгалтерия
> есть ли у кого-нибудь внешний отчет по ведению 
> Книга Д и Р для ИП на УСНО в 1с77 , может ли кто-то помочьИ?


Может! Фирма "Камин" специально для бухгалтерии 7.7 выпустила продукт "Камин:Упрощенка 6/15" - шикарная весчь при грамотной настройке!
Ссыль:
http://www.kaminsoft.ru/products/kam...nt/simpl6.html
http://www.kaminsoft.ru/products/kam...t/simpl15.html

----------


## Ксения М

Дык это же для упрощенки, а мне для ОСНО, там расчеты по номенклатуре ведутся, разве с камина может подойти + упрощенка?

---------- Post added at 12:10 ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 ----------

Да, вижу, сама на косячила в просьбе, у меня ИП на ОСНО, общей системе.

----------


## LeXX_R

> Да, вижу, сама на косячила в просьбе, у меня ИП на ОСНО, общей системе.


Ничего Вы не накосячили! Эта надстройка как раз для таких, как Вы! )))

----------


## Ксения М

ПРО НАДСТРОЙКУ НЕ ПОНЯЛА?!

---------- Post added at 12:17 ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 ----------




> Ничего Вы не накосячили! Эта надстройка как раз для таких, как Вы! )))


Я ПОНИМАЮ, ЧТО СМЕШНО, НО ВСЕ ЖЕ ПРОШУ ПОМОЧЬ)

----------


## LeXX_R

Камин выпустила два комплекта отчетов для организаций, ведущих учет в ОСН, но сдающих книгу учёта доходов и расходов. Настраиваются отдельно доходы, отдельно расходы в ОСН, на этом основании формируется КУДиР.

----------


## Ксения М

> Камин выпустила два комплекта отчетов для организаций, ведущих учет в ОСН, но сдающих книгу учёта доходов и расходов. Настраиваются отдельно доходы, отдельно расходы в ОСН, на этом основании формируется КУДиР.


Вы видели кудир для ип на осно, там в доходы берется только товар оплаченный а в расходв товар купленный и оплаченный, как в кудир усно может быть это реализовано?!

----------


## NuckWrork

Оно и впрямь не низкое

----------

